# Dominance?



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Lately Coya (who is now 4 months) has been "sitting" on other dogs. She LOVES to play with any dog and always plays in a friendly manner. But for about 2 weeks she has been trying to sit on her playmates. We were walking the other day in a busy area and someone commented on what a beautiful dog she was, Coya thanked them by shoving her bottom in their little Shih Tzu's face...so embarrassing. The owner laughed it off, but I'm concerned that this is a sign of dominance and I don't want her "playful" behavior to get out of hand. Any advice? Should I be concerned?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Too funny.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Both of mine did/do this. They use there bum as a battering ram, or a tool to encourage/provoke the other dog to play, without using their mouth and appearing aggressive. They use the bum to nudge, push, sit on another dog to tease them into playing normally. 

I could be wrong, but from your description this is what it sounds like in one way shape or form.

V's use their bums and also love to mouth and get on their hind legs and paw/cuddle each other. They also do the "Boxer Bounce" where they drop down at the front and then spring back and often bark. 


Chase, wrestle chase is probably their favourite doggy on doggy game. 

4 months hey......... I bet your having fun


----------



## Evelyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Mine does that all the time...this pic was taken when he was 6 months.....he is now 1 years old and from my experience I think it's just a play thing cause he also lets that same dog sit on him as well....


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Great Pic Evelyn!!!  Such a Visla thing to do!!! Made me smile!


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

This is normal, my lil guy does it and sometimes runs towards other dogs and whips his butt around into the other dogs. So fun to watch them play!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

tracker said:


> This is normal, my lil guy does it and sometimes runs towards other dogs and whips his butt around into the other dogs. So fun to watch them play!


Yeah... I'm not sure who has more fun, them playing or us watching them play  

Get two V's, or a V & a german Shorthaired Pointer, or a weimeraneir (Spell... I always get this wrong, you'd think by the age of 45 I'd have the spelling thing nailed !!!) they play exactly the same way and it's a huge pleasure to watch.. _


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby's main playmates are a 1year old and 6 year old V and a 2 year old GWP, so she tends to be the one that gets sat on at the moment


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

My Phoebe doesn't sit on other dogs but she sure does shove her bum in their faces. I think that she knows that in order to hurry up into the play phase she has to make sure that they can smell her bottom (saying HI in dogese  ) so she leads with that.

rh.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your responses. I feel SO much better! Evelyn, that pic is too funny!

Ozkar, yes...we are having a blast! Sometimes we find ourselves just staring at each other (my boyfriend and I that is) giving the "was this your idea?!" look but then she looks at us with her big beautiful eyes and we know it's all worth it. She is getting out of some of her "puppy habits" such as nipping and trying to attack our shoe laces which is a huge relief! She is a joy to watch. We absolutely love her to pieces!!!


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

LOL, Evelyn! That made my day!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Evelyn, that is one hilarious photo!!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Indeed--I just laughed out loud! What's so funny is how nonchalant and comfortable he looks...


----------

